# Anyone on here ride Holopaw, Fl?



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Me and some buddies of mine live in lakeland, been hearing Holopaw is a great place for some good mudding. We all have snorkeled brutes/ renegades. If anyone rides out there. We would love to tag along and make some new riding buddies. We just dont have a key to get in.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

ive never been but my dad and i are thinking about getting a piece of land to get access. either there or... the other place that i cant think of right now...


----------



## Stinch (Jul 3, 2014)

*Holly pol*

My daughter and son-in-law went this weekend. Said so wet you'll need a swamp buggy. I never been i would like to know if any body know about Rancho in Zepherhills?


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

I go to rancho about once a month. Its not very big. I have property at river ranch. Ive just been wanting to go out to holopaw for a while now.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Part of our crew was there about a month ago & wasn't overly impressed. Said dusty trails & decent water but not much real mud. - The rainy season having set in since should have the dust knocked down, but flash flood still leaves just hard-bottom water & not much mud.


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Shute i dont mind some hard bottomed deep water. Ive just been itching to get the brute out there. Lol


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

RIVER RANCH!! thats what i was thinking of. i know a friend of a friend who goes to both, but he "forgets" i bought an ATV. too hot for me know anyway. hoping to get out there after sept.


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well if anyone is willing to have two more people tag along to holopaw pm me and let's plan a trip!


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Id like to tag along, I've never been as well.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

I also have property at river ranch, always looking for new people to ride with.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

perhaps set something up via a thread or PMs. everyone is always looks for places and people to ride, especially in FL where its so limited.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Ya we should get up a group ride, would be cool to meet everyone!


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah it would, i should be headed up there within the month or so. 



boomer_rich said:


> Ya we should get up a group ride, would be cool to meet everyone!


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well someone who has a key lets plan a ride!


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Myself and a few buddies are going to Holopaw Saturday afternoon. Check out Central Florida ATV riders on facebook if anyone wants to ride or plan a ride!


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Me and the family are headed to river ranch saturday all day.


----------

